# Peptides for repairing ligaments,tendons,joints,etc.?



## bigant46 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey fellas,I've been reading up on certain peptides that repair damaged goods. Do any of you guys know if there is a specific peptide for nerve damage. I'm having some technical difficulties with the right arm and its pretty bad. Help guys please!!!!!!!!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 13, 2014)

I would look into TB500, and/or ghrp2/ Mod GRF combo ; )


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Blergs has named a few.  I have been incredibly impressed with BPC-157.  Both in my own research and reading the studies available out there, it is great for healing.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I used BPC157 to heal my pec tear and elbow tendonitis. I'm attempting to heal my meniscus tear with it now.  Administer it as close to the point of injury as possible with a 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe at 250mcg-500mcg everyday.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I used BPC157 to heal my pec tear and elbow tendonitis. I'm attempting to heal my meniscus tear with it now.  Administer it as close to the point of injury as possible with a 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe at 250mcg-500mcg everyday.



JJB1, how long did it take to relieve some of the pain of the elbow tendonitis?   I have been dealing with golfer and tennis elbow issues for a while...  Id really like to get past it.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> JJB1, how long did it take to relieve some of the pain of the elbow tendonitis?   I have been dealing with golfer and tennis elbow issues for a while...  Id really like to get past it.


One vial at 250mcg per day for 20 days directly injected into the right elbow tendon healed it to 75%. I had that injury for 4 months and it was very painful! Surprisingly injecting into the tendon isn't painful at all.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 19, 2014)

Im gonna try that...


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Im gonna try that...


I was a total skeptic but it healed my pec tear in 8 days and the injury has been fine ever since. The elbow tendonitis took longer but I was shocked that it healed because it wasn't improving on it's own at all.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 19, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I was a total skeptic but it healed my pec tear in 8 days and the injury has been fine ever since. The elbow tendonitis took longer but I was shocked that it healed because it wasn't improving on it's own at all.



I thought the same.  Felt skeptical of all the TB4 / TB500 and BPC-157 injury reports but when a test subject blew out a knee, MCL and Meniscus, posterio-lateral complex, and hamstring tendon injury, these helped to heal fast and completely avoid any surgery.  The Ortho was shocked, having never seen healing like that.  I was sold on the stuff from that moment forward.  If my shoulder/rotator cuff ever acts up again I know exactly what to do...


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 19, 2014)

Fellas...I have seen many guys with injuries...some career ending and some corrected by surgery and the athletes still didn't come back 100%

If you tear a a ligament or tendon....you must have surgery to repair it....they are not muscle...they can't and will not regenerate


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 19, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I was a total skeptic but it healed my pec tear in 8 days and the injury has been fine ever since. The elbow tendonitis took longer but I was shocked that it healed because it wasn't improving on it's own at all.



If it healed in 8 days it wasn't no pec tear


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 19, 2014)

Some ART therapy will help also


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 19, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> If it healed in 8 days it wasn't no pec tear


This man knows


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a shoulder problem last year,an it was troublesome for sometime,must have been a bad sprain or rotator muscle pull?,I started ipamorelin with cjc 1295 no dac and it helped me heal while I still trained an made gains,of Course I altered my training for a lil,but it's been 7 months still on it an I recover an feel great everyday,sleep good...i recommend that stack for anyone


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> Fellas...I have seen many guys with injuries...some career ending and some corrected by surgery and the athletes still didn't come back 100%
> 
> If you tear a a ligament or tendon....you must have surgery to repair it....they are not muscle...they can't and will not regenerate


Wrong!

*Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (PL 14736) improves ligament healing in the rat.
*
AuthorsCerovecki T, et al. Show all Journal
J Orthop Res. 2010 Sep;28(9):1155-61. doi: 10.1002/jor.21107.


Affiliation
Abstract
We improved medial collateral ligament (MCL) healing throughout 90 days after surgical transection. We introduced intraperitoneal, per-oral (in drinking water) and topical (thin cream layer) peptide therapy always given alone, without a carrier. Previously, as an effective peptide therapy, stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, an anti-ulcer peptide effective in inflammatory bowel disease therapy (PL 14736)) particularly improved healing of transected tendon and muscle and wound healing effect including the expression of the early growth response 1 (egr-1) gene. After MCL transection BPC 157 was effective in rats when given once daily intraperitoneally (10 microg or 10 ng/kg) or locally as a thin layer (1.0 microg dissolved in distilled water/g commercial neutral cream) at the site of injury, first application 30 min after surgery and the final application 24 h before sacrifice. Likewise, BPC 157 was effective given per-orally (0.16 microg/ml in the drinking water (12 ml/day/rat)) until sacrifice. Commonly, BPC 157 microg-ng-rats exhibited consistent functional, biomechanical, macroscopic and histological healing improvements. Thus, we suggest BPC 157 improved healing of acute ligament injuries in further ligament therapy.


(c) 2010 Orthopaedic Research Society. Published by Wiley Periodicals, Inc.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> If it healed in 8 days it wasn't no pec tear


It was a strain that would have taken months of babying, not a full tear.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Do some research on this peptide. Doctors are most likely not even aware of it. The medical community is sorely lacking in research application. 

*Gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 accelerates healing of transected rat Achilles tendon and in vitro stimulates tendocytes growth.*


AuthorsStaresinic M, et al. Show all Journal
J Orthop Res. 2003 Nov;21(6):976-83.


Affiliation
Abstract
In studies intended to improve healing of transected Achilles tendon, effective was a stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, M.W. 1419). Currently in clinical trials for inflammatory bowel disease (PLD-116, PL 14736, Pliva), it ameliorates internal and external wound healing. In rats, the right Achilles tendon transected (5 mm proximal to its calcaneal insertion) presents with a large tendon defect between cut ends. Agents (/kg b.w., i.p., once time daily) (BPC 157 (dissolved in saline, with no carrier addition) (10 microg, 10 ng or 10 pg) or saline (5.0 ml)), were firstly applied at 30 min after surgery, the last application at 24 h before autopsy. Achilles functional index (AFI) was assessed once time daily. Biomechanical, microscopical and macroscopical assessment was on day 1, 4, 7, 10 and 14. Controls generally have severely compromised healing. In comparison, pentadecapeptide BPC 157 fully improves recovery: (i) biomechanically, increased load of failure, load of failure per area and Young's modulus of elasticity; (ii) functionally, significantly higher AFI-values; (iii) microscopically, more mononuclears and less granulocytes, superior formation of fibroblasts, reticulin and collagen; (iv) macroscopically, smaller size and depth of tendon defect, and subsequently the reestablishment of full tendon integrity. Likewise, unlike TGF-beta, pentadecapeptide BPC 157, presenting with no effect on the growth of cultured cell of its own, consistently opposed 4-hydroxynonenal (HNE), a negative modulator of the growth. HNE-effect is opposed in both combinations: BPC 157+HNE (HNE growth inhibiting effect reversed into growth stimulation of cultured tendocytes) and HNE+BPC 157(abolished inhibiting activity of the aldehyde), both in the presence of serum and serum deprived conditions. In conclusion, these findings, particularly, Achilles tendon transection fully recovered in rats, peptide stability suitable delivery, usefully favor gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 in future Achilles tendon therapy.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 20, 2014)

My subject tore the MCL, but only partially.  It will heal on it's own from a partial tear.  Maybe not from a larger partial tear though.  The ACL will not heal as there is not enough bloodflow to it for healing, but luckily that was undamaged.  The posterio-lateral complex was also only a partial tear, as was the hamstring insertion.  There was also a stress fracture through the tibial plateau that required some babying...  I'm not saying an impossible injury magically fixed itself, I am saying the healing process was accelerated incredibly with peptides.

Ligament tears might not bridge the gap and repair on their own with a_ full_ tear, no, but if it's not a full tear then I am using whatever it takes to get healed as quickly as possible, up to and including surgery if the prognosis is better.  And you can't convince me that I came back from what I came from with no help from these peptides.  The subject has had 5 knee surgeries on various knee injures and knows a severe injury when it happens.  I was absolutely positive it required major surgery at first but avoided it completely.  What a coincidence? ...

I tried these peptides out of desperation.  The improvement from the first MRI to the second was dramatic.  The only reason another MRI was ordered is because the subject did so well in physical therapy that the Ortho wanted to see progress and see if surgery was still required before cutting since function was returning.  He still wanted to cut and I wanted to continue therapy.  He didn't think the grade of tears I had would heal but they did.  and in record time

I'm sold on this stuff.  I will use it to_ aid _the healing process when injured, or recovering from surgery


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> Fellas...I have seen many guys with injuries...some career ending and some corrected by surgery and the athletes still didn't come back 100%
> 
> If you tear a a ligament or tendon....you must have surgery to repair it....they are not muscle...they can't and will not regenerate




By the way, I don't claim to be 100%.  I have had some serious injuries and surgeries and I will never be 100% again.  I just want to get as close as possible


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 20, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> Wrong!
> 
> *Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (PL 14736) improves ligament healing in the rat.
> *
> ...


If you read it carefully...it said improved...and a they cut it straight across....which never happens when human's ruptures or tear ligaments or tendons

Rats do not play sports or have the ability to generate SPEED and power to actually prove it works...

Trust...I am all for it...but I would have to see real human subjects with natural injuries benefit from this on a controlled biased study over a period of 1 year


----------



## ElitePeptides (Aug 22, 2014)

Very good information out there regarding this.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

I've used TB500 and it worked wonders but I recently started using BPC157. I pin 250mcg at each part of that I need help with (right now is my shoulders and knees). I have a torn legiment in my shoulder that helps the joint stay in place (the ball and socket) and I have strengthen it to a very good amount but during some workouts if I don't watch out I can feel my shoulder not being held in place. 3 weeks after I have started using BPC157 I have not had this problem at all. No shoulder or knee pain anymore either. 


Maximpeptide will do big sales all the time and you can get them in bulk with coupon code and they end up pretty darn cheap.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

i used tb500 and bpc157 both for my shoulder and it did nothing not yet any ways i have used 2 vials of each 5mg vial i have one vial of each left  i took a brake from using them to see if they would help when i start back on them  but idk.i was really hoping they would help it seems the ones it helps the most are all ways reps for pep company.


----------



## bigant46 (Aug 26, 2014)

I know,I wish reps were not allowed to opinion the product. It's misleading


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 29, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I used BPC157 to heal my pec tear and elbow tendonitis. I'm attempting to heal my meniscus tear with it now. Administer it as close to the point of injury as possible with a 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe at 250mcg-500mcg everyday.


so at that amount how long will a vial last,is it 2mg or 5mg per vial,i am very interested in it,but i dont see it listed on superior peptide site.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 29, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i used tb500 and bpc157 both for my shoulder and it did nothing not yet any ways i have used 2 vials of each 5mg vial i have one vial of each left i took a brake from using them to see if they would help when i start back on them but idk.i was really hoping they would help it seems the ones it helps the most are all ways reps for pep company.


Did you site inject right into the hurt tendon?


----------



## JK69 (Sep 4, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> I know,I wish reps were not allowed to opinion the product. It's misleading


I hear you. Which supplier would you use ? Ive struggled with shoulder & elbow pain for more than a year now. And reading about TB500 got me amped. But I'm so afraid of getting bunk .


----------



## ratedR (Sep 8, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> I've used TB500 and it worked wonders but I recently started using BPC157. I pin 250mcg at each part of that I need help with (right now is my shoulders and knees). I have a torn legiment in my shoulder that helps the joint stay in place (the ball and socket) and I have strengthen it to a very good amount but during some workouts if I don't watch out I can feel my shoulder not being held in place. 3 weeks after I have started using BPC157 I have not had this problem at all. No shoulder or knee pain anymore either.
> 
> 
> Maximpeptide will do big sales all the time and you can get them in bulk with coupon code and they end up pretty darn cheap.



Doc did u do sub q inj at the spot of pain? For both the tb and bpc 157? Why didn't opt to go with the tb 500 instead of tb 400?


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 8, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> I had a shoulder problem last year,an it was troublesome for sometime,must have been a bad sprain or rotator muscle pull?,I started ipamorelin with cjc 1295 no dac and it helped me heal while I still trained an made gains,of Course I altered my training for a lil,but it's been 7 months still on it an I recover an feel great everyday,sleep good...i recommend that stack for anyone


I run this combo every day,and inject IM w/29 gage 1/2 but I have not seen any kind of healing effects from the two compounds,but I am running them for growth not repair,how did you administer it for healing?


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 9, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> I know,I wish reps were not allowed to opinion the product. It's misleading


I am a rep but I report exactly what these peptides have done for me. If reps don't experiment on themselves there wouldn't be anyone trying these out. I came up with my own dosing regiment for BPC157 because one didn't exist. Try it for yourself and judge for yourself. Guess who brought BPC157 to the world of research companies? I did. I spend countless hours reading medical studies on pubmed.com and found both BPC157 and ACT1. I got the amino acid sequence for each and gave them to my friend , pro bodybuilder Phil Hernon, and he had them synthesized in a lab. To say reps are misleading is very offensive to me. I have been a human Guinney pig with things that could have gone real bad, but I took the chance for the sake of my personal love of self experimentation in a hope to learn and hopefully help people. 
My expectations with peptides are realistic. I never expected BPC157 to work as well as it does. I've had success healing 4 different injuries by using it. 

Don't  listen to me because I'm a rep. But at least have the courage to try something for yourself instead of waiting for others to do it for you. Your investment is nothing vs going through life with a major injury.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 9, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Did you site inject right into the hurt tendon?


Site injecting directly into tendon or muscle is optimal with BPC157 if you are going to use low doses of 250-500mcg. BPC157 is a systemic peptide like TB500/TB4/thymosin beta 4 peptide, but you will have to use much higher doses to get systemic benefits just as you do with TB500, meaning 2mg subQ every 3 days for 6 weeks. Site injecting BPC157 with micro doses works very quickly. I inject into the tendon itself or muscle exactly where the point of pain stems on a daily basis.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 9, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i used tb500 and bpc157 both for my shoulder and it did nothing not yet any ways i have used 2 vials of each 5mg vial i have one vial of each left  i took a brake from using them to see if they would help when i start back on them  but idk.i was really hoping they would help it seems the ones it helps the most are all ways reps for pep company.


If direct injection of BPC157 into the muscle at the point of injury daily doesn't show improvements after one vial of BPC157 then I would suspect the peptide is inactive. One vial healed my pec, my elbow tendinitis, two vials has given improvement to my meniscus tear but this is a long term work in progress due to the extent of the damage, and I'm now using it in my I.T. Band and have improved in the 6 days I've used it. ive only read a of few guys who didn't see improvement from BPC157 which makes me question the contents of the vial. Peptides do go bad if you shake them up, squirt the bac water directly into the peptide, if they are kept very cold at all times once mixed, if subjected to high temperatures while undiluted.


----------



## JK69 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey there JJB1, first of all , thanks for all the info. I have learned a lot . I am kinda new to injecting myself. Actually I have never. But  a partial thickness tear in the tendon of my right shoulder led me to do look for alternatives to surgery which I hear is painful and needs at least 4 months of complete rest. Not an option for me. 4 days away from the gym is already too much to bear. 
So my questions are all about TB500. How do you best use it? Site specific ? How much do I need if I would like to inject it site specific but also enjoy systemic benefits? Of course I am also concerned about costs. And is the injection the same kind used for insulin? 
Thank you.
Best.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 10, 2014)

JK69 said:


> Hey there JJB1, first of all , thanks for all the info. I have learned a lot . I am kinda new to injecting myself. Actually I have never. But  a partial thickness tear in the tendon of my right shoulder led me to do look for alternatives to surgery which I hear is painful and needs at least 4 months of complete rest. Not an option for me. 4 days away from the gym is already too much to bear.
> So my questions are all about TB500. How do you best use it? Site specific ? How much do I need if I would like to inject it site specific but also enjoy systemic benefits? Of course I am also concerned about costs. And is the injection the same kind used for insulin?
> Thank you.
> Best.




If it's like the horrible pain that I had in my elbow, it didn't improve at all for months so I bought BPC157 and I literally injected 250mcg directly into the tendon that's two inches above the elbow on a daily basis. It healed about 75% from one vial and has improved since stopping use. The problem with injuries is there typically isn't much blood flow to that region. What healing peptides do is basically bring oxygen and nutrient filled blood directly to the injury to speed up healing. TB500 reduces inflammation throughout the body and is typically used as a systemic healing agent. BPC157 is also effective as a systemic peptide but I have found your can dose it much lower if injected directly into the wound and actually get much quicker healing. I haven't used TB-500 in this fashion with low doses injected intramuscularly or into the tendon, only in high doses systemically.

I also just began drinking DMSO orally at 2 teaspoons per day diluted in 16oz distilled water. Google oral DMSO miracle healing. It reduces inflammation, removes free radicals, and detoxifies the body. 


I would do this. 
Inject 250mcg to 300mcg BPC157 everyday directly into the point of pain in the tendon in your right shoulder. There is no pain injecting into the tendon. Use a 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe(insulin pin). 3 vials of BPC157 should be enough.


Buy 99.9% DMSO from amazon.com and put one teaspoon into 16oz distilled water and drink it morning and night. 


If you have the money for TB500 then take 2mg subQ every 3 days for 6 weeks. Six of the 5mg vials is sufficient. 

I am currently running both TB-500, BPC157, and oral DMSO to heal my meniscus and I.T. Band. I'm actually putting 500mcg BPC157 in my knee and I.T. Band daily, along with drinking DMSO. Since I'm a rep at superior I get peptides 50% off so I can afford to run both healing peptides which is nice.
My discount code JJ25PERCOFF will give you 25% off.


----------



## JK69 (Sep 12, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> If it's like the horrible pain that I had in my elbow, it didn't improve at all for months so I bought BPC157 and I literally injected 250mcg directly into the tendon that's two inches above the elbow on a daily basis. It healed about 75% from one vial and has improved since stopping use. The problem with injuries is there typically isn't much blood flow to that region. What healing peptides do is basically bring oxygen and nutrient filled blood directly to the injury to speed up healing. TB500 reduces inflammation throughout the body and is typically used as a systemic healing agent. BPC157 is also effective as a systemic peptide but I have found your can dose it much lower if injected directly into the wound and actually get much quicker healing. I haven't used TB-500 in this fashion with low doses injected intramuscularly or into the tendon, only in high doses systemically.
> 
> I also just began drinking DMSO orally at 2 teaspoons per day diluted in 16oz distilled water. Google oral DMSO miracle healing. It reduces inflammation, removes free radicals, and detoxifies the body.
> 
> ...


 
WOW, good looking out JJ. Researched oral DMSO . That some interesting stuff. What type needles should I get for TB500? 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe as well?


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 12, 2014)

JK69 said:


> WOW, good looking out JJ. Researched oral DMSO . That some interesting stuff. What type needles should I get for TB500? 29 gauge 1/2" diabetic syringe as well?


Yes.  29 gauge 1/2" diabetic


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 12, 2014)

i am using both tb500 and bpc 157 both at really high dose bpc right into my shoulder and tb subq has not done a thing for me well maybe a little diff in the pain not much. i must be a non responder idk.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 12, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am using both tb500 and bpc 157 both at really high dose bpc right into my shoulder and tb subq has not done a thing for me well maybe a little diff in the pain not much. i must be a non responder idk.


I don't believe there are non responders to those, especially BPC157. Where did you buy them from? I know superior is good. I used TB500 from a company that no longer exists and it was good. Changes from TB500 are very subtle but BPC157 changes come so fast it shocks me. My I.T. Band injury was scary as hell and it feels normal tonight after only a little over a week at 500mcg per day injected into the point of pain. It freaks me out. If you got the BPC else where I would worry it was bunk. If it's ours then I'm not sure why it wouldn't be working if you reconstituted it with bac water by slowly dripping the water into the vial and rolling the vial carefully until it dilutes, never shake the vial, and keep it refrigerated.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Today I did a 3 hour leg workout followed by an hour of cardio. I was even able to do leg presses. This is only 11 days after injuring my I.T. Band. I am dumbfounded by BPC157. I can't believe I went from barely able to walk to doing 10 leg exercises and cardio after only 11 days with BPC157 at 500mcg per day injected into the injury.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

yea jjb1 several vials were from you guys and several were from other . i think mine might just be something torn or something i have even tried pinning stupid amounts at one time because i bought a lot of them.i think i pinned close to the 5mg vial right into my shoulder im and same thing subq with the tb500. stuff just seems like vials of bac water idk.


----------

